# Please vote!Do you have the faint horizontal band in Samsung F8500 plasma series?



## polakis (Mar 21, 2013)

Lets start this poll to see whats going on and who has the faint horizontal band on their new Samsung Plasma 8500 series...

I have it...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Just ordered mine from Robert at VE said he will ship after new firmware update most likely in the next couple of weeks maybe another cure.


----------



## polakis (Mar 21, 2013)

Robert many owners report for the band and are exganging their sets. You see 3 votes here with the band and many in other forums. I am swapping my 1st 64F8500 here in Greece because of the band and i am concerned that the new set will have it also. Can you please ask your Samsung tech guys whats going on with this band issue?


----------



## DavidHir (May 12, 2013)

My unit had it, as well. However, not much of an issue watching content with it. I've seen it on the VT60 too but more vertical bands. I wonder if its all related to the way the filter is implemented on these sets.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can you supply a screen shot of the issue?


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

polakis said:


> Robert many owners report for the band and are exganging their sets. You see 3 votes here with the band and many in other forums. I am swapping my 1st 64F8500 here in Greece because of the band and i am concerned that the new set will have it also. Can you please ask your Samsung tech guys whats going on with this band issue?


Why don't you PM Robert.

He may never see this thread or your post



m


----------

